# What are the easiest live foods to start AND keep going



## nature (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi all,

Just wondering what people would recommend based on experience as the easiest live foods to start and keep going?

I've researched brine shrimp. Hatching them does not seem too complicated. Growing them on also seems feasible, but it's a fair deal more work and though my larger fish would probably enjoy chasing them I am not sure it is worth the work. I am wondering about other things though. There seem to be quite a few options in terms of types of food. I am particularly interested in foods that might work for small-mouthed fish and fry. 

In addition to my three bettas (one each in a 5, 10 and 15 gallon tank) I also have:

3 gardneri killis in a five gallon

7 (soon to be more ... haven't decided how many) sparrow rasboras in a ten gallon 

and

14 ember tetras in a 29 gallon

I have no interest in breeding the bettas. However I am thinking given that I have each type of fish in its own tank I might optimise conditions for breeding and see if by chance it happens. However this requires live food. Besides brine shrimp, what have people found to be fairly easy ...


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Microworms, grindal worms, daphnia. The worms are much easier in my opinion then brine shrimp or daphnia, daphnia is easier then brine IMO because they don't require salt.


----------



## nature (Jun 8, 2016)

Wiccandove said:


> Microworms, grindal worms, daphnia. The worms are much easier in my opinion then brine shrimp or daphnia, daphnia is easier then brine IMO because they don't require salt.


Thank you! I will research all three. If anyone has first hand tips on raising any of them please let me know.


----------



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

If you choose the brine shrimp path I have a hatchery I no longer use. I have the one they sell at big al's, forgot what they are worth but I can sell cheap


----------



## nature (Jun 8, 2016)

harveysburger said:


> If you choose the brine shrimp path I have a hatchery I no longer use. I have the one they sell at big al's, forgot what they are worth but I can sell cheap


Hello Harveysburger, I can only find this one on the Big Als site -- I don't think it's what you are talking about ... http://www.bigalspets.com/ca/tom-aquatics-hatch-n-feeder-brine-shrimp-corral.html Do you have a model number or something I can look up? Thanks!


----------



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh actually that's exactly what I have  

I used it in the past but I am not growing anything anymore.


----------



## nature (Jun 8, 2016)

harveysburger said:


> Oh actually that's exactly what I have
> 
> I used it in the past but I am not growing anything anymore.


Hi Harveysburger; I'd be interested depending on where you are and what you are planning to sell it for ... private message me. It may take a few days for me to get back as I am not here everyday.

Thanks!


----------

